# pisar (have sex)



## k-in-sc

Well, this verb came up in another thread:
http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=1834310
and I thought I'd open a new thread for the record. 
Foreros, in which countries does it have an X-rated meaning?


----------



## Mate

Acá es exactamente como en inglés: the rooster treads a hen = el gallo pisa a la gallina.

X-rated? We should ask the birds how do they feel about being labelled porn performers.


----------



## k-in-sc

Apparently it's also applied to people in some places. Not Argentina, though, huh?


----------



## Mate

k-in-sc said:


> Apparently it's also applied to people in some places. Not Argentina, though, huh?


No que yo sepa. Acá se pisa la pelota, se pisan los negocios para hacerlos uno y que no los haga otro, tal vez tenga otros usos —además del más común, lo que hacen los pies— que yo no conozco.

Es una palabra que se puede usar sin problemas en cualquier situación. Nadie te va a mirar como si estuvieses diciendo co..r.


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

k-in-sc said:


> Apparently it's also applied to people in some places. Not Argentina, though, huh?


 
Nore in Mexico.

See rooster + hen. 

(This reminds me of _Little Red Rooster_ by Willy Dixon )


----------



## Axwek

"Pisar" en México si es usado, sobre todo entre los jóvenes, para referirse a "tener sexo" entre animales y entre personas también.

Se utiliza principalmente en animales.

(el gallo pisó a la gallina y salió un huevo) En este caso "pisar" suena un poco "chistoso".

En las personas no es muy usado. No es la primera palabra que vendría a la mente de alguien para referirse a "tener sexo".

Pero aun así, si te refieres a "tener sexo" entre personas suena un poco vulgar.
(mira a esa chava, me la voy a pisar).

NOTA: QUIEN "PISA" ES EL "MACHO" A LA HEMBRA Y EL "HOMBRE" A LA MUJER.


----------



## k-in-sc

I'm glad to hear it's not too tainted.
Here are some charming examples:

 	 Pisar
   Honduras
 	Tener relaciones sexuales con alguien. Se conjuga como el verbo y el adjetivo usado es "pisón" o "pisona"

Ejemplo : "Cuando vayas a pisar, protégete."

Sinónimos : Acostarse  Coger  

Enviado por : Anónimo   18/01/2008 05:38pm


   México
 	Cuando vaz a tener relaciones sexuales con alguna persona y le presumes a alguien

Ejemplo : ""Me voy a pisar a Maria" "Ayer me pise a mi novia""

Sinónimos : Follar  Coger  Fornicar  

Enviado por : Un Wey De Mexico (Monterrey, México)   19/10/2008 11:03pm


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

k-in-sc said:


> I'm glad to hear it's not too tainted.
> Here are some charming examples:
> 
> Pisar
> Honduras
> Tener relaciones sexuales con alguien. Se conjuga como el verbo y el adjetivo usado es "pisón" o "pisona"
> 
> Ejemplo : "Cuando vayas a pisar, protégete."
> 
> Sinónimos : Acostarse Coger
> 
> Enviado por : Anónimo 18/01/2008 05:38pm
> 
> 
> México
> Cuando vaz a tener relaciones sexuales con alguna persona y le presumes a alguien
> 
> Ejemplo : ""Me voy a pisar a Maria" "Ayer me pise a mi novia""
> 
> Sinónimos : Follar Coger Fornicar
> 
> Enviado por : Un Wey De Mexico (Monterrey, México) 19/10/2008 11:03pm Sea, todo es posible. No lo he escuchado en ese sentido y, para mis castos oídos, suma, pero sumamente vulgar, inculto, chocante y execrable. No creo y espero que no se propague...


----------



## JeSuisSnob

k-in-sc said:


> México
> Cuando va*s* a tener relaciones sexuales con alguna persona y le presumes a alguien
> 
> Ejemplo : ""Me voy a pisar a Maria" "Ayer me pise a mi novia""
> 
> Sinónimos : Follar Coger Fornicar
> 
> Enviado por : Un güey De Mexico (Monterrey, México) 19/10/2008 11:03pm


Yo sí llegué a escuchar este uso por acá (pero debo decir que muy poco). Esto dice el DRAE acerca de "pisar":


> *pisar**.*
> (Del lat. vulg. _pinsāre_).
> *10. *tr._ Cuba_ y_ El Salv._ Realizar el coito.
> http://buscon.rae.es/draeI/SrvltConsulta?TIPO_BUS=3&LEMA=pisar


Saludos.


----------



## Mate

Suena feo. No es lo mismo "hacerlo con" que "hacérselo a" (me voy a *pisar a*). Suena a algo hecho contra la voluntad de la parte femenina.


----------



## Vikinga-Guadalupana

Mateamargo said:


> Suena a algo hecho contra la voluntad de la parte femenina.


Te salvaste del comentario solo porque los foros se deben mantener "PG" 

En México lo he escuchado, pero más como "Hey! No soy gallina, no me pises!" o cuando se pisa a alguien sin querer "Mira, mañana pones"

Son las únicas frases con conotación sexual que conosco donde se incluye "pisar"


----------



## Mate

Vikinga-Guadalupana said:


> Te salvaste del comentario solo porque los foros se deben mantener "PG"
> 
> En México lo he escuchado, pero más como "Hey! No soy gallina, no me pises!" o cuando se pisa a alguien sin querer "Mira, mañana pones"
> 
> Son las únicas frases con conotación sexual que conosco donde se incluye "pisar"


Con la única neurona activa de las 2:45AM pregunto cándidamente ¿qué es PG?


----------



## k-in-sc

Those are kind of cute, actually


----------



## k-in-sc

Rated PG, parental guidance (OK for kids)


----------



## Vikinga-Guadalupana

k-in-sc said:


> Those are kind of cute, actually


 
Very commonly used in my family, tee hee!



			
				Mateamargo said:
			
		

> Con la única neurona activa de las 2:45AM pregunto cándidamente ¿qué es PG?


Lo siento, es que no recuerdo la clasificación en Español... A? AA?
Donde el lenguaje, trama, tema y demás es apto para toda la familia.
Saludos a la neurona!


----------



## k-in-sc

What strikes me is that all you Spanish speakers seem to be familiar with "pisar" for poultry. I bet not one in 100 English speakers has heard of "to tread," meaning the same thing.


----------



## didakticos

Hello there! In Costa Rica we use the term with a sexual connotation.

We are having the same discussion in the Spanish forum about the use of this word for country: *HERE*.


----------



## tokai

k-in-sc said:


> What strikes me is that all you Spanish speakers seem to be familiar with "pisar" for poultry. I bet not one in 100 English speakers has heard of "to tread," meaning the same thing.


That's what I was thinking. In fact, I had never heard "to tread" used in that way until reading this thread. I guess it would be different if I were a vet, poultry farmer, bestality porn star or something like that.


----------



## Bustamante

k-in-sc said:


> What strikes me is that all you Spanish speakers seem to be familiar with "pisar" for poultry. I bet not one in 100 English speakers has heard of "to tread," meaning the same thing.



Quizá se deba a que aún en ciudad es común que en una casa con fondo se crien gallinas, o al menos, eso era hace un tiempo. Esa familiaridad con el lenguaje aviar permite que todo el mundo entienda el significado de "pisar" aún en los dialectos en que no es habitual. La observación de la conducta sexual de los gallos llevó a otra expresión de cortejamiento que es "arrastrar el ala", o sea, cortejar, querer conquistar a alguien.

Salu2 desde Montevideo


----------



## k-in-sc

Good point about "arrastrar el ala." But remember, the U.S. and the U.K. were pretty much agrarian too until World War II -- not so long ago -- and lots of expressions relating to livestock persist in the language. My dad especially liked to describe heavy rain as "like a cow pissing on a flat rock." ...


----------



## Mate

k-in-sc said:


> Good point about "arrastrar el ala." But remember, the U.S. and the U.K. were pretty much agrarian too until World War II -- not so long ago -- and lots of expressions relating to livestock persist in the language. My dad especially liked to describe heavy rain as *"like a cow pissing on a flat rock."* ...


 That's something very hard to find in my region (2 hours south from BA). No rocks around, not even one. All cows urinate on the earth, on the soil of the pampas. In some places the first layer is deep and fertile, in other places it's thin and poor, but no rocks.  

Back to topic, _pisar_ is still widely used all around rural Argentina. 

Welcome to the forum, Bustamante!


----------



## k-in-sc

Gotta use your imagination then! 
My experience with horses is that they prefer to pee on soft surfaces so it doesn't splatter them. Cows don't seem to care as much, or maybe they just can't hold it as well ...
And I think English speakers in general, whether urban or rural, know perfectly well that roosters chase hens, they know what chickens get up to, they just don't know the technical term like you guys do ...


----------



## Bustamante

k-in-sc said:


> Good point about "arrastrar el ala." But remember, the U.S. and the U.K. were pretty much agrarian too until World War II -- not so long ago -- and lots of expressions relating to livestock persist in the language. My dad especially liked to describe heavy rain as "like a cow pissing on a flat rock." ...



Agradezco el saludo del modereitor y le pido disculpas si me voy de tema (y de mambo).

Regarding K-in-SC remark about heavy rain, there´s a very vulgar expression in my country (don´t know wether in Argentina is used): "caer lluvia como soretes de punta". I guess the idiom expresses the profound distress arisen by heavy rain in a person. 

Salu2,


----------



## godelcah

Gallina vieja que cuando toma agua salpica y cuando come no pisa.
Si es usado lo de fulanito se está pisando a fulanita, pero no es tan común en esta parte de México, sólo cuando se presta a albur.


----------



## AnitaBig

Vikinga-Guadalupana said:


> Lo siento, es que no recuerdo la clasificación en Español... A? AA?
> Donde el lenguaje, trama, tema y demás es apto para toda la familia.
> Saludos a la neurona!



Sería ATP (Apto/a para Todo Público). 
En cuanto a lo de "pisar" con una connotación sexual, yo soy de Argentina y nunca antes lo había escuchado. 
Ésta fue mi cara cuando leí este hilo 
Jaja! Saludos a todos!


----------



## Der Hofnarr

Actually in Costa Rica "pisar" does mean have sex, in a total vulgar way. I'd say it's "worse" than "get laid". 

Voy a pisar, quiero pisar, etc.


----------



## stagbeetle

En el Caribe pisar tiene connotación sexual pero también se refiere cuando a un hombre lo controla la mujer. Una canción Merengue popular en los 80, "Te tiene pisao". Saludos.


----------



## Teksu

En España, yo particularmente siempre que lo he oído ha sido para referirse a animales, gallinas, perros, canarios... y siempre en el mismo contexto: "cuando tu tienes una mascota o animales de granja y echas a la hembra para que el macho la pille..."
Nunca entre personas, como ya he leído por ahí antes, si que suena bastante como a ir en contra de la voluntad de la parte femenina >.<


----------



## k-in-sc

Welcome to the forum!
Yes, it sounds nasty to me too ... :S


----------



## jorgema

Pues yo siempre usé *pisar *para hablar de las aves de corral (y creo que podría haberlo extendido a otras aves tal vez), pero no para los perros o gatos. En ese caso habría usado *montar*. 
Nunca escuché _pisar _aplicada a personas, en el sentido de tener sexo.


----------



## bbilly

En Cuba se usa:

" pisabamos donde y cuando deseábamos"


----------



## blasita

Coincido con Jorgema. En España yo tampoco he oído "pisar" para todos los animales (p.ej. los perros montan o cubren a la hembra, no pisan).

Si a mí me dicen que alguien ha pisado a alguien, lo primero que pensaría sería que ha puesto su pie encima, que se le ha adelantado en algo (ej. en un negocio/en el trabajo) impidiéndole conseguirlo, o que le ha humillado de alguna manera (más como "pisoteado"). Es interesante saber que sí se usa para personas en otros lugares.

Saludos.


----------



## AlGrano

In Honduras you can't even use "pisar" with the correct meaning (step on s/thg) for fear of being misunderstood.  That's why "se paró sobre algo" is so frequently used ... it's not because they don't know the meaning of "pisar", you just cannot/should not use it.


----------

